# very good bandwidth test site fo Rogers



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

talking with Rogers hi-speed last nite, they gave me this link to test their bandwidth

it is on one of Rogers in house servers, so you get a more reliable speed estimate

http://www.rogers.com/english/aboutrogers/historyofrogers/virtualmuseum/1932-b/page-13.html 

download the movie to disk
Rogers says they view any speed over 200 Kilo Bytes / sec as acceptable

Rogers is/has upgraded their bandwidth to a theoretical limit of 3 Mega Bits / sec. Bell is following suit and rumoured to be upgrading to 4 Mega Bits / sec.

1 byte = 8 bits in case you're wondering how to convert
Don't you just love price / technologies wars?


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Bits / Bytes 

I still have to think and calculate every time I talk of this.

So Rogers says 200 KB is acceptable (200 Kilo Bytes)
This translates to 1.6 Mb/s (Mega Bits) (200 000 bytes times 8 bits)

I did the test and it started at 130KB/s and slowly climbed to and toped out at 180KB/s.
(For those that are counting thats 1.44Mb/s)

And I don't have any Lite thingy I have the full deal.

Should I complain?

[ December 19, 2003, 07:31 AM: Message edited by: Heart ]


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

if you have rogers hi-speed, you have a case in point
check out rogers.com and they claim 3 megabits/sec - tell them you are not even getting close to it, not even 1/2
don't take any crap from the CSRs, speak to a manager / supervisor - the front line people don't have power for any rebates

but before you tip your hand with tech. support, ask them what they consider acceptable and see if you get the same answer i did

like the lawyer adage; "never ask a question you already don't know the answer to"

they may give you some mumbo jumbo about upgrades coming soon and then tell them you want a discount until the upgrade comes or you'll go to bell (not a reasonable option as they are horrible and a recent "something" was discovered on bell's network - can't comment further as bell has very good lawyers - let's just say that the ivory towers at bell are shaking)

if rogers cannot get you the performance you are paying for, then your should be paying less

BTW, i average 265 KB / sec on the Rogers website test

good luck 
-

ps - when you talk to rogers, keep a pen and paper handy and write down the name and id # of everyone you talk to - it'll pay off later and keep them on their toes


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I get 170 kb/sec but my son is currently on-line playing SOCOM2 so that probably gobbled up 1 or 2 kb/s or so







He keeps Rogers on their toes by calling them up every few weeks and complaining about bandwidth. Sometimes he gets a fellow gamer at Rogers and it often results in tweaks. Makes me wonder how much control Rogers techs have over the cable switches. We live a couple of blocks from the main Rogers depot (York Mills/Leslie) which may or may not make a difference.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

170 k bits?
or
170 K Bytes?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I started at 150, dipped to 137 and then only went as high as 163. Heart, when you call mention my name as well.









How am I supposed to download my...er... movie trailers at that speed!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I'd still be waiting if it was bits..... picky (this is why I could never code.... I have no appreciation of case other than for English grammar. 

I've always wondered how much traffic games like SOCOM (with voice communication) create. The darn router lights flash like they're on speed.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> I'd still be waiting if it was bits.....


 

apparently Bell is upgrading their service to 4 Mbps down and 700+ kbps up
formal bit caps are now a thing of the past - lesson learned by Bell

gotta love them price wars - i can't wait to see who wants my $40 / month more than the other


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Rogers tech. support 1-888-288-4663
in case you feel like making your case
"squeaky wheel gets the grease"


----------



## chy (Feb 3, 2002)

400-407k via cogeco ...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> 400-407k via cogeco ...


showoff  lucky bastard...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Steady 300 using Shaw out west.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Those of you not reaching the heights you are able to hit, keep in mind that with Shaw/Rogers you are sharing your connection with all your neighbours, so if you are trying this during peak times (like say, right after dinner time when everyone else is online too) your bandwidth is going to be somewhat diminished, and probably that is what they are going to tell you when you call.

On the up side, late at night on my Shaw Cable connection I get upwards of 6 megabit. It's freaking nuts.

--PB


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

well, downtown GTA, I got aprrox 233 (steady) - however @ 7h30.

H!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Did a morning test @ 7:20AM EST and I got 225KB/s.

Now I am in acceptable range (via Rogers definition)
225KB/s = 1.8Mb/s


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Yeah, morning test for me is around 220 as well.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I get 410k/sec I'm on Cogeco running through a Linksys router


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm on Rogers and I get 1479/305: pretty much consistent with what I've been getting for the last 18 months. 

Given that Sympatico's now offering 3/mps service, I'm starting to wonder if I'm getting hosed...

My stats were compiled by SpeedTest.


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

217.7 KB/s(1.8Mb/s) on Persona cable in Timmins. My speeds vary according to download location. Apple, for instance, has really good bandwidth and I'll peak at 400KB/s a lot of the time. Others I'm lucky to get 50KB/s


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

since the file is hosted at Rogers i suggest it is a better test (and better that you can use to complain to rogers about) sine it is their own server

does someone have a bell hosted site that we can use for our bell sympatico people?

don't forget that 3 mbps is the "theoretical" limit
simply put, they all lie
i just want a way to keep them on their toes and keep them in line - since i wrangled this min. level out of rogers, i decided to share

let's get some bell info. on this too


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

my test results were 1297 kbps for Dload and 548 kbps for upload..are these good results?? I am on telus ADSL...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

www.toast.net

2297 kbps - i don't believe it
my connection is faster than a T1?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

yeah, i noticed about a month ago i was getting much much much faster downloads... originally i would max out at around 180k/sec, but now its up to 350k/sec... uploading has doubled too, now it maxes out at around 40k/sec..


----------



## RobbieD (Jun 24, 2002)

Just to add my Sympatico-based 0.02$, the site that they sent me for a bandwidth test was:

http://www.bandwidthplace.com 

it prompts for you information (location, so account for distance, I assume) and rates your transfer speeds.

I'd just moved and was having a huge speed and DNS error problem. They never found the problem, but I did - a telephone-line filter on my Surge Protector was filtering more than noise







Dunno, it worked in my last place...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> I get upwards of 6 megabit. It's freaking nuts.


wow - that's almost as fast as old 10 Base-T networks... who'd a thunk it, eh?

i have read that the modems are supposed to have a theoretical limit of 8 mega bit / sec

sounds like you are zoom zooming along
i notcie my win2k machine is faster than my (now G4/466) mac when surfing....
i wonder if it's time to turn to the "dark side" ?


----------



## swift (Dec 2, 2003)

Macspectrum, you said you win2k system was faster for browsing, I was just curious what the system specs are? For me I'd say it's the opposite, that's the only reason I'm curious.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Your PC probably does feel faster, but IE is built into the OS and given priority over some other processes. In effect, it kind of cheats a little bit.

The older your Mac is, the more you will feel the difference. Safari closed the gap considerably though. Are you still running OS 9 on your G4? There are no fast browsers for OS 9 really.

--PB


----------



## M. Warren (Jan 4, 2002)

195-230kbs

guess I can't complain.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

rogers finaly fixed my problem and wow is it so much better now, I am getting download speeds 250+ even topped out at 300 this morning. This is deffinetly better then the average 15 kbps


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> Macspectrum, you said you win2k system was faster for browsing, I was just curious what the system specs are? For me I'd say it's the opposite, that's the only reason I'm curious.


win2k server
amd 2400 xp+
256 mb ddr 333 ram
40 gb ata/133 HD, native ata/133 on m/b
dlink ethernet 530tx+ 10/100 card
ati rage 128 (32mb) pc video card

today i was over 2600 kbps - i almost cried..


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> The older your Mac is, the more you will feel the difference. Safari closed the gap considerably though. Are you still running OS 9 on your G4? There are no fast browsers for OS 9 really.


just picked up 
G4/466, 512 mb pc-133 ram
mostly run 9.2.2 , but am now "seeing the light" when it comes to X - panther and the G4 are a much better fit than my G3/500

the ability to do multiple things in X and not have any one process hog the CPU is wonderful

makes X acceptable - i see a panther in my future - the migration has begun - time to re-write my in house invoice/ quote/purchasing/contact mgmt. database into an OS X native app.

then pick up office for X

and then a DP G4 or a more beefy single CPU G4 - multitasking is very important to me


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

For anybody on Shaw that is interested in a similar test (i.e. downloading a large file directly from your ISP):

Shaw Speed Test

In the deep south of Calgary, I normally get about 650 KB/s ( about 5200 Kb/s).


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

alas my G4 is only averaging 160 KB / sec where my AMG 2400 XP box is avg. 265 KB / sec.

Rogers tells me that it is the "router"
now i need to disconnect the mac from the router and test again and again and again

at least, unlike bell, rogers will still talk to you even if you have a router. i have been at several clients that have a router and bell hi speed and their tech. support refuses to even discuss your problem unless you bought the Bell router


----------

